# facebook



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have alot of muddin and riding pics on my Facebook, if anyone would like to send a friend request, jeremy Garcia is my name


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can join the mudinmyblood group. 
link is on the very front page at the bottom right 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=45624908646 should get you there! :rockn:


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I just did a search for you Mr. jeremy Garcia and there is 961 jeremy Garcia's , which one is you LOL


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

search for countryboy61283


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I just deleted my FB acct. No more social networking for me(except for MIMB).I am going to practice my right to privacy.


----------

